# Разное > Камбуз >  Аджика

## Д.Срибный

В свете неуклонно надвигающихся выходных - поделитесь рецептом вкусной аджики!
Чтоб была остренькая и с ощущением свежести ))) Может с сырыми помидорами? Есть такие рецепты?

----------


## Nazar

> В свете неуклонно надвигающихся выходных - поделитесь рецептом вкусной аджики!
> Чтоб была остренькая и с ощущением свежести ))) Может с сырыми помидорами? Есть такие рецепты?


а в нормальной аджики помидоров не бывает.
В курсантские годы, я ездил столоваться к своему другу, так вот его мама кормила нас перловкой с аджикой, больше просто банально ничего не было ( середина 90х ), так вот, аджику она готовила сама, но самое интересное, она ее *варила* :Confused:  и в ней действительно не было никаких помидоров.
Я аджику обожаю, но предпочитаю покупать, покупаю абхазскую развесную, то-же без помидоров.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну так разные бывают аджики.... бывают с помидорами, а бывают и без. Я помидоры в любом виде уважаю, и в аджике тоже )))
Меня интересует аджика не как приправа, а именно как закуска )

----------


## alexvolf

Дмитрий

Даю рецепт домашней "аджики" -в состав включается сладкий перец,горький перец,чеснок,помидоры. Все инградиеты прокручиваются через мясорубку.Помидоры служат разбавителем до определенной концентрации, в конце процесса добавляется соль и чуток по вкусу укропа.Яркость остроты зависит от % содержания острого перца и чеснока.Если понравиться Можно готовить в больших количествах с последующей консервацией (пастерилизацией) на зиму.

Еще к мясным блюдам хорошо идет смесь  помидоры+ хрен(корешки пред. очищенные прокручиваются через мясорубку с чесноком).
Конечно это не кавказская аджика -но вкус качества вполне отменные...
Приятного апетита.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий
> 
> Даю рецепт домашней "аджики"


Спасибо! А по количеству можно дать немного информации, чего и сколько? ))))

----------


## Mirage

Немного оффтоп, но закуска отличная:
творог + мелко накрошенные огурцы + мелко накрошенные маринованные огурцы (если нравятся) + мелко накрошенные укроп и петрушка + чеснок по вкусу (выдавить) + майонез = перемешать и употреблять с мясом, хлебом (под первое неплохо идет) или овощами.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! Очень похоже не греческую закуску "сацики", только там вместо творога используется несладкий йогурт. А остальные ингредиенты очень схожи ))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо! А по количеству можно дать немного информации, чего и сколько? ))))


Дмитрий, за точность не ручаюсь, но, по-моему, на 5 частей помидоров идет по одной части всего остального. Я делал такую много раз, мне нравилось.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Попробовал сделать аджику, порубил все в блендере. Получилось вкусно, но жидковато.. В другой раз попробую все же мясорубку )))
Спасибо за советы )

----------


## An-Z

А по какому рецепту делал?  Я тут подключил к установке истины боевых подруг и пришли мы к такому мнению. Аджика - не вариться (максимум стерилизуется для хранения), основа перцы разные, чеснок, прочая зелень-шмелень, масло, сол. Перерабатывается в пасту мясорубкой. Добавляя помидоры мы аджику превращаем в лечо, которое рубиться-режется крупными кусами, помидоры занимают в ней до 40-50% объёма. Лечо вариться и уваривается. Специи и острота по вкусу.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо, Андрей!
Я делал так: 5 болгарских перцев, 5 помидор, два стручка красного чили перца, 5 зубчиков чеснока, ложка оливкового масла, соль, свежемолотый черный перец.
Еще руки чесались добавить репчатого лука мелко порезанного и кинзы. Но я сумел себя остановить )))
Ошибкой было применение блендера - он слишком мелко все рубит, получается очень жидко. Хотя, когда оно в холодильнике отстоялось, то весь сок остался внизу и консистенция стала нормальной.
Уже все слопал - за два вечера, хотя жена боялась что испортится )))

----------


## FLOGGER

Оно не испортится. У меня эта байда стоит в двух 3-литровых банках в холод-ке всю зиму и не портится. Добавляю её везде и всегда, когда захочется острого.

----------


## elektro

В аджике есть помидоры, но в небольшом количестве и обязательно свежие

----------


## maxal

A ещё есть рещепт- называется хреновина(распространена в Саратовской области)
 ингредиенты:
 корень хрена -2-3 шт
 чеснок-3-4 зубчика
 острый перец-1 шт
 помидоры свежие с плотной мякотью 3-5 шт
 соль

 Всё пропустить через  мясорубку и смешать. Дальше пробуем и если надо добовляем вышеупомянутые ингридиенты ещё, по вкусу, т.к конечный вкус зависит от сортов,  размеров ингридиентов  и личных вкусов каждого. Можно добавить пахучей зелени, но это уже будет не хреновина. Мы заготавливаем её 3х литровыми банками не стерелизуя и не кипятя, стоит всю зиму в погребе или холодильнике под капроновой крышкой и не портится.

P.S после приготовления надо дать настояться минут 30, а потом уже употреблять. Всем приятного аппетита!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! Возьму на заметку :)

----------

